# Target Panic



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

Target panic? Oh yea... It killed my game for about three years and then one of my coaches addressed the problem and I got over it. What he did was on one of my JOAD fun-day shoots he had me tape up a cinnamon sucker on the bale and told me I couldn't leave till I had hit the sucker. The day before I had been shooting like crap... So I was assuming that it would take all day. However, on first shot I nailed it. The point of the story is is that you need to see the target as just a piece of paper that you are shooting at. Nothing more. Try hanging up something really tiny but easy to spot and shoot at it for a while. You'd be suprised how well you can shoot when you aren't shooting at a target. I'm just telling you what worked for me.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

You have it right now beuase you are talking about it. I had it before, still do from time to time, best thing to do is to shot from about 5 yards blank bale, shoot about 20 shots, concentrating on your release, then from about 10 yards, shoot at a single point of aim, and draw, sight, dont release, let down, do this for about 20 times holding on spot for about 5 to 7 seonds, you will actually feel your self flinch if you have TP bad enough when you move close to your enter point of aim., then at 10 yards draw, aim, hold on spot then squezzes the trigger while holding your one point of aim on the spot you want to hit, then do that until you an move bak to 20 yards and still hold on target and SQEEZE the shot off.


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

Had it this past summer and drove me nuts. I had no idea what was going on. I called up the shop that I bought my bow from and they guy told me to tape my realese up so that it could not go off and practice drawing and aiming like I was going to shoot, and putting my finger on the trigger of the realese and everything like that, but not shooting. I had it where when I drew my pin was always below the target and I couldnt get myself to raise the bow to get the pin on the target. I always released when I was aiming a few inches below the intended target. I did what he told me to and in 1 day it was gone. He said I was lucky because it could take a couple of weeks to shake the target panic using the way he told me to do it. Thats how I cured mine. good luck.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I had target panic because i got to the point of punching the trigger. Well...it got fixed when I went through two exercises... We started shooting certain pics..not just targets...and trick shots.
Also.. my brother one day hit me on the head with an arrow every time i punched the trigger. :embara: But momma put a stop to that.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

*Training Aid*

Ill give you a tip for backtension. Make a training aid. Get a shoelace or something that your release can hook onto, make sure its long enough for your to reach both arms all the way out and it be barely tight. Get a peice of copper tubing (they use it in plumbing sometimes but mostly in A/C work) 1/8" tubing and put the lace through it and out the other side. Tye a knot on either side of the tuibing to hold it in place. Then tye the lace together to make it a circle. Finally tye a loop onto the end and make it the right size for were your release is when shooting. Then put a knocking point on it for a kisser button. I use mine in school and everything but just watcch it in school they might say its a weapon or some BS but it helped me get otver target panic quick.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I had it bad this summer, but after alot of shooting at 10 yards and just drawing and aiming and then letting down I have gotten a LOT better:thumbs_up


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

i got over it by reducing the amount of arrows i would shoot in a session


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

I am a recovering from target panic. I agree with a lot of the post that are already hear taht a backtension will cure it; however, the downside is the learning cuve to figure it out. If you are just shooting a hunting release then all i can say is take your time. Take a deep breath and just calm down remeber it is all in your head.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

For those using wriststrap releases theres a release called the answer no punch and answer IIThey are no punch wrist strap hunting releases and work very well.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I just practiced with my release and a string and it helped me a lot.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Everyone that shoots a bow atleast once a month has or had target panic unless you were brought up from the beginning from a very good coach, something that there dosen't seem to be enough of.


----------



## spanerman (Oct 23, 2005)

i got my best mate to pinch mr (very hard)if i puched the trigger soon got out of the habit


----------

